#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Hierarchical Database, Is it Efficient or Not ??

## Assassin

In the hierarchical database model, we need to know the databases. It's very simple and fast. In a hierarchical database, records contain information about parent / child relationship groups and a tree. The structure implies that a record may also have repetitive information. In this structure, the data follow a series of records. It is a collection of attached field values. Collect all records as a record type. These record types are equivalent to the relational model tables, and the individual records are equivalent to the rows.
*
What are the Advantages and Disadvantage of the HDBMS??*

----------

